# Jeff Gordon to Retire as Full-Time Driver After 2015 Season



## Daf57 (Jan 22, 2015)

Been a Gordon fan since '93 - I have a lot of respect for the guy as both driver and ambassador for the sport. Hate to see him go and wish him well in whatever he chooses to do next! 

Jeff Gordon to Retire as Full-Time Driver After 2015 Season - ABC News


----------



## gigawhat (Jan 22, 2015)

Damn, my grandpa, dad, and I have been fans since his Rookie Year. God I feel old now.

Edit:23 years?!?!?! Good god it does not feel like its been that long, holy shit. He's had a damn good run though.


----------



## Joose (Jan 23, 2015)

So he'll retire from full-time driving in his 24th year? Coincidence? Probably.

Been a fan since I was a kid, will definitely miss him. How rad would it be if he took it all this season? 

That's a really long time to be a full-time driver in such a grueling sport.


----------



## Daf57 (Jan 23, 2015)

Joose said:


> How rad would it be if he took it all this season?



Very rad, very awesome and very possible!


----------

